# FET - how long should we wait??



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello

I had a miscarriage at 5weeks on 9th May.  I just got my period today and we are hoping to replace our frozen embryos when I ovulate this month as the clinic said I only had to wait for my period to come.  With ICSI we had to give 3mths between treatment so do you think it is ok to do the fet so soon

Many Thanks


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry you had a miscarriage Jess  

I'm afarid I don't know the answer to your question. I would take the advice of your clinic and listen to your own body too...

Good luck with your FET

Cecilie x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Jess, I'm so sorry to hear of your miscarriage.  How devastating that must have been. 

Unfortunately I don't know, but agree with Cecilie - take the advice of your clinic and only do it if you feel your mind and body (and heart) are ready.

Lots of luck hun. 

Michelle


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Jess,
I am so sorry to hear about your m/c. It is devastating isn't it?  I had one at 8 weeks in Dec (in the US) and had a d&c.  I don't know if you had that procedure also.  But here they require at least 2 cycles between.  So I could have started d/r meds in March but chose to wait until April (work obligations) and am now 1 week from transfer.  But like all the girls have advised, your clinic's advice is obviously the best for minimum timing but your body, and exspecially your emotional readiness should be the final "green" light. 
The best of luck to you. 
Virginia


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jess, Just wanted to say sorry to hear about your MC.  This happened to me earlier this year, I had to wait for one whole cycle before I could go again.  Doc wanted to wait as he feels the lining would be better.

I'm in one of the best clinic in Australia and their results are very high.  Queensland Fertility Group, check them out on the web.

Wish you all the best.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Jess,
So sorry to hear of your loss  My clinic asked me to wait one whole cycle, which could mean you have to wait until next month.  If you're anything like me, you'll want to get moving asap but it really is the best, for your mind and body. 

Much luck, 

Marie xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you everyone.  We have decided to go for it this month assuming the clinic say that is still ok.  We are meeting our cons on Monday to talk about it.  That means I am approx 2 weeks away from ET!!  Goodness I am just going back to work this Tuesday after 10wks signed off.  Am just going to take 4 days hols over the transfer then go back to work.  Staying off has not helped me the last 2 times so perhaps working might do the trick.  Thanks for all your advice xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Jess,

Like you I was keen to get going straight away. After seeing my cycle after the MC I would have to say it's best to wait a full cycle, for things to get back to normal.  What ever you decide I wish you all the best. Like Marie said, it's good to give your body a rest.  Remember that IVF isn't cheap and you want to give yourself the best chance possible.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Louise 35 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jess
Not sure what the minimum time is. I had a m/c at 8 weeks and then amazingly waited a year to have my fet(which worked and resulted in my daughter) I was just so emotionally drained I couldn't do it any sooner. Ellie is now a healthy 2 year old and now has a baby brother and sister(twins) who are 10 months old.
I wish you all the luck in the world. FET does work and I hope it does for you.
Louise x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow Louise you have certainly given me hope - thanks you xxxxxxxx


----------

